# Perfect keyring pill fob for 1 AAA cell



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 21, 2010)

I just bought a stainless steel Original Pill Fob by Wrack Works, apparently sold under a different name, from the Herrington Catalog, for carrying pills. What do you know: It perfectly holds one AAA cell! Diameter is perfect, internal height is maybe 2 or 3mm longer than needed. Expensive, to be sure. But if short runtime has been stopping you from buying that 200-lumen 1x10440 (corrected from 14500) light, now you can carry 1 or two spare cells and barely know they're there.


----------



## OCD (Aug 22, 2010)

This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for to replace the cut-off [email protected] Solitaire I've been using!

its about 4x the cost of the one I bought for my CR123, but I may have to go ahead and buy one since I haven't ran across anything else to fit the bill, much less any cheaper.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## novice (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been using a 'large' size geocaching bison tube. Here is one source:

http://www.shop4swag.com/catalog/pr...d=179&osCsid=14e51ffd364f559929835e3b5eeaa8af

They are anodized aluminum, and cheaper ($4) and lighter, but the anodizing does wear off on your keychain, and I had to stuff a little foam and a micro rubber washer at the bottom to keep the AAA cell from rattling top-to-bottom.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 22, 2010)

You can see a AAA inside a Troika Pill Pod 1 in this thread over at edcforums.

At Herrington, I paid $25 shipped. It's available for $22 shipped (within the USA) at OpAmerica. Do NOT buy directly from Troika; it's only $13, but they want $25 for shipping!

I can't be sure that the Troika Pill Pod 1 is identical to the Original Pill Fob. But if it isn't, it's a darn good copy. And the latter can't be found anywhere.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 22, 2010)

http://goinggear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2&zenid=09583276438531f2e2e76bdc14379c0a

I have a bunch of these; come in different sizes, and I have some that fit AA, AAA and 123 cells. Only a couple of bucks per.


----------



## bobjane (Aug 22, 2010)

I carry one of these on the keys.

- Very slightly longer
- Weighs less
- Fits an AAA perfectly! 
- Costs less (after shipping)
- Has an excellent built in flashlight!


----------



## flashy bazook (Aug 22, 2010)

For carrying around AAA's there is an alternative that has been around for a while, I know since I have got several of these. 

They can also be used to carry pills, though the metal inside is kind of exposed.

Now, I wish I could remember where I got them -- I think they were cheaper than these.

Still, for pill carrying, the ones Paul from Maryland is showing here look definitely nicer, so may be worth the extra cost.


----------



## derfyled (Aug 22, 2010)

They are nice but expensive...

I think that another good option to carry AAA is a Fenix E01. Waterproof, shockproof, dustproof, 15$ shipped and best of all, an excellent backup light.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 22, 2010)

derfyled said:


> I think that another good option to carry AAA is a Fenix E01. Waterproof, shockproof, dustproof, 15$ shipped and best of all, an excellent backup light.


If I would pursue this aspect, I'd take a similar track, in my case (another) ARC-AAA. Used, they are ~$15-$20 and comparably small, just 2.75" / 70mm in length. :thumbsup:



Paul_in_Maryland said:


>


Any other lock hobbyists out there? Notice the *9-pin* key (or maybe 10!)  
4's are easy, 5's not too bad. I've only sucessfully opened a *6*-pin once.


----------



## tylernt (Aug 22, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Any other lock hobbyists out there? Notice the *9-pin* key (or maybe 10!)
> 4's are easy, 5's not too bad. I've only sucessfully opened a *6*-pin once.


I noticed it was a freakishly long key. Prolly to make the pill fob look smaller by comparison... dirty marketing dept.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 22, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> http://goinggear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2&zenid=09583276438531f2e2e76bdc14379c0a
> 
> I have a bunch of these; come in different sizes, and I have some that fit AA, AAA and 123 cells. Only a couple of bucks per.



The $20 pill fob is ideal for holding pills, because it's entirely stainless steel. But you're right, Phaserburn: At $2 each, Goinggear's Slim Pill Capsule is hands-down a better choice for holding a 1xAAA. And judging from the third photo below, it even fits better!














I carry a spare AA in a Goinggear Bunker Capsule. For this purpose, it's not as slim or short as it could be, but it's the nearest AA match I've found.


----------



## MWClint (Aug 22, 2010)

I just picked up one of these at the local Eckerd Pharmacy for $4.99
I'm 99.9999% pretty sure it's the same thing.


Paul_in_Maryland said:


>


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 23, 2010)

MWClint said:


> I just picked up one of these at the local Eckerd Pharmacy for $4.99
> I'm 99.9999% pretty sure it's the same thing.


If it's truly medical-grade stainless steel, like the unobtainable Original Pill Fob and the $24 (shipped) Troika, that's an outstanding buy.


----------



## MWClint (Aug 24, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> If it's truly medical-grade stainless steel, like the unobtainable Original Pill Fob and the $24 (shipped) Troika, that's an outstanding buy.



checked it out a little more closely and it happens to be just a cheaper clone. same dimensions..it holds a AAA no problem..but it's some sort of chrome coated non ferrous metal(bronzish colored under the chrome). the finish
will definitly wear over time. 

for holding a AAA, it's a decent B&M find.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 24, 2010)

I use a plastic water sealed capsule that holds 2AAA cells side by side


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 24, 2010)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I use a plastic water sealed capsule that holds 2AAA cells side by side


A lot of folks would find that interesting. Can you provide a link?


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 24, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> A lot of folks would find that interesting. Can you provide a link?


+1 :huh:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 24, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> A lot of folks would find that interesting. Can you provide a link?



http://www.pacificrescue.com/browseproducts/UK2AAA-eLED-Pocket-Light.html
may not be the best price at that site I just grabbed a page to show you.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 25, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The $20 pill fob is ideal for holding pills, because it's entirely stainless steel. But you're right, Phaserburn: At $2 each, Goinggear's Slim Pill Capsule is hands-down a better choice for holding a 1xAAA. And judging from the third photo below, it even fits better!


 
Now I know what else to include in my next order from goinggear.com


----------

